# BBC Investigation into IVF clinics



## Chloehadj

Hi, I'm Chloe, a BBC journalist doing research into IVF clinics that may be using nefarious practices to keep women coming back for more rounds - possibly by not really or properly implanting embryos. 

Have you had IVF at a clinic, in the UK or abroad, where you suspected something wasn't quite right?  If so I would love to hear about your experiences  - off the record - you could later decide whether you wish to tell your story but I am still at the research stage to try to prove this goes on.

Please contact me - with no obligation to participate.

[email protected] 

Many thanks.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I had treatment at the LWC Harley Street, and got pregnant 3 times out of 4 treatment cycles - 2 fresh, 2 frozen, so I know they are totally working properly and correctly and have great success rates.

As recommendations come from HFEA success rates I really think it is in a clinic's overall best interests to create babies ASAP. The extra revenue from botched cycles would not compensate.


----------

